# Stylish Architecture



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Disney Hall, Los Angeles*


USA Los Angeles - Walt Disney Concert Hall by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


USA Los Angeles - Walt Disney Concert Hall by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


USA Los Angeles - Walt Disney Concert Hall by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


USA Los Angeles - Walt Disney Concert Hall by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


USA Los Angeles - Walt Disney Concert Hall by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sydney Opera House*


Opera House at night by pommyboi, on Flickr


Harbour at night by pommyboi, on Flickr


Sydney-8 by pommyboi, on Flickr


Sydney-6 by pommyboi, on Flickr


Sydney-4 by pommyboi, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*MARINA BAY SANDS SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/macaboveu/6297699852/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Turning Torso* in Malmo is quite innovative and stylish!


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

A lot of people don't like this building but I think it looks great at night. F&F Tower, Panama.


----------



## phuonganhcool92 (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice (kien truc)...perfect(biet thu)...I like it(noi that)


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Williams Tower Houston*









http://nikongear.com/live/index.php?/topic/38621-williams-tower/









http://usahouston.info/2011/11/21


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*BG Place Houston*









http://blog.chron.com/primeproperty/files/2011/10/BG-Hines.jpg


----------



## cemil_kirim (Dec 14, 2011)

usa travel guide


----------



## skyion (Feb 18, 2011)

The Peak @ GMall, Davao City, Philippines

























(from Davao threads)


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

The new building Kempkensberg in Groningen. Very elegant!


Here you can vote for the best Dutch building of 2011 (including Kempkensberg): 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468919



Trademarc said:


>





Marin said:


> 01.


----------



## jtk1519 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Irving Convention Center*
Las Colinas, Irving, TX









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*US Federal Courthouse Eugene Oregon*


Eugene's Federal Courthouse by kymtyr, on Flickr









http://blog.pennlive.com/patriotnews/2007/05/downtown_showpiece_or_redevelo.html










http://www.ask.com/wiki/Eugene,_Oregon


----------



## Otie (Dec 16, 2010)

^Never thought it could be possible to mix curved edges with straight lines without getting odd results. Beautiful.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Federation Square, Melbourne


fed square detail I - oct by andrewwantcoffee, on Flickr

Untitled by Jesper_, on Flickr

Viridian - Federation Square - Atrium Exterior by ViridianNWG, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*The Eye Museum, Amsterdam, The Netherlands*


My little town by Dirk Blij on Flickr


EYE, October 4, 2011 by EYE_Film, on Flickr









http://schlijper.nl/











film museum - amsterdam by abbozzo, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*GUANGZHOU OPERA HOUSE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/puikincz/5073899469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puikincz/5073919203/in/set-72157625021844255









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marstsai/6367655955/


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The Asahi Beer Tower in Tokyo, it proposes a glass of beer


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Roppongi Hills Tokyo


----------



## Otie (Dec 16, 2010)

*Mode Gakuen Spiral Towers*

twiga_swala


Christiam Miyasato


NeoArchaic Studio, 


Pricey


colors.come.true


KhamKm



*Al-hamra Tower*

Cisco Pics


Al Hamra tower by der Wees[/url]


MT-Photo.net



Hamra Tower by M. AL-LINGAWI «KWS», on Flickr


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know the name of these buildings, but I think they are really stylish... (picture found on the internet)


----------



## Otie (Dec 16, 2010)

^That photo was taken by Colin McLurg

*Milwaukee Art Museum*


Milwaukee Art Museum by Guillaume Capron, on Flickr


Milwaukee Art Museum - Milwaukee, WI by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


Milwaukee Art Museum by Michael_Morgan, on Flickr


Milwaukee Art Museum by Mrs.Schulten, on Flickr


Milwaukee Art Museum by Michael_Morgan, on Flickr


Milwaukee Art Museum by Frank_Childress, on Flickr


IMG_5296 The Fabulous Milwaukee Art Museum by Sally Van Natta, on Flickr


----------



## Otie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The Third and the Sevent*h, by Alex Romanx Roman


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Tel Aviv Museum of Art new wing *

architect Preston Scott Cohen


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*ARTSCIENCE MUSEUM SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5460371866/in/set-72157626102249600








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnstdavid/6805906153/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5517307455/in/set-72157626102249600








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5458774105/in/set-72157626102249600


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seoul's funky skyscrapers in Gangnam* :










































































More in *Songdo * :


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

Some of Chicagos stylish architect


----------



## WTCNewYork (Jun 9, 2011)

The beautiful Burj Al Arab in Dubai, one of my favorites.  Image credit goes to www.engineeringcivil.com


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Novartis, Basel Switzerland*

Frank Gehry


Novartis Campus, Gehry building by fastfoodforthought, on Flickr


Gehry @ Novartis Campus 2 by schoeband, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Novartis Campus, Basel by 瑞士大龙, on Flickr


----------



## jtk1519 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Winspear Opera House*
Dallas, TX



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninjatune/









http://www.tlpca.org









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukiffer/


















www.simbiosisgroup.net


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*W Fort Lauderdale Residences *









http://www.joannedwards.com/Condo-Hotels-Condos/The-W-Hotel-Residences.htm


W Hotel Residences, Fort Lauderdale, Florida by hanneorla, on Flickr


W Hotel Residences, Fort Lauderdale, Florida by hanneorla, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

L'Hemisfèric, Valencia, España
Del arquitecto Santiago Calatrava









Créditos









Créditos









Créditos​


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

i can't post picture. but my favorite stylish architecture somewhere in las vegas


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KKR Tower, Kuala Lumpur U/C* :cheers:





















teckkang said:


> latest, as of today





nazrey said:


> DSCF0411 by teikan, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

* 800 N. Glebe, Washington DC*














































all photos: http://dcmud.blogspot.com/2012/09/today-in-pictures-800-n-glebe.html


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Photo by Flash @ SSP


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*James Turrell Skyspace at Rice University Houston TX*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bluent (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing... very nice.


----------



## man med (Sep 25, 2002)

Fantastic ideas put into these buildings.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Some of the buildings in this thread are stylish in the same way that Hummer is a stylish car. 

Others are wonderful, though. The Milwakee museum example is very interesting, it reminds me a lot of the Athens Olympic Stadium roof by Calatrava - it the museum his work, too? The stadium roof is the most stylish piece of recent architecture I can think from the top of my head.


----------



## roc_lu (Nov 11, 2013)

The highest buildings in Shanghai!
There are actually three buildings which are the three highest ones in Shanghai. The names of these buildings are: Shanghai World Financial Center, Jinmao Tower and Shanghai Center (from left to right... Shanghai World Financial Center is mostly blocked by Jinmao Tower in the picture...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*From Dezeen:*









https://www.facebook.com/dezeen/timeline


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Aqua Chicago*


Aqua Building by Alan Amati, on Flickr


Aqua Waves by Alan Amati, on Flickr


Waves by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This is exactly like the 'Interesting and Amazing Buildings' threads


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Seattle Public Library*


Seattle Public Library by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


Seattle Public Library by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


Seattle Public Library by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


Seattle Public Library by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


Seattle Public Library by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


Seattle Public Library by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


Seattle Public Library by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Proposal: Bjarke Ingels apartments in Hualien Taiwan*










































































All photos: http://curbed.com/archives/2014/04/04/go-lawnsurfing-on-these-bjarke-ingelsdesigned-apartments.php


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, I love that one! Hope it's built.


----------



## houserendering (Aug 14, 2014)

I Can't believe


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Regalia, Sunny Isles Beach FL*


Regalia Condo Residences Sunny Isles Beach by AshtonColeman, on Flickr


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*-Dongdaemun Design Plaza (동대문 디자인 프라자) in Seoul, South Korea*











































Photos by *inno4321*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That is awesome! So modern.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

desertpunk said:


> *From Dezeen:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Where is this?


It's Villa Kogelhof in Kamperland, the Netherlands. The architect is Paul de Ruiter Architects.









http://www.bustler.net/index.php/ar...uiter_architects_wins_an_arc13_architecture_a


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks. The design is beyond gorgeous :drool:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Turning Torso, Malmö Sweden*


Turning Torso by CosminRistea, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*IAC Building NYC*


IAC by Lauren Manning, on Flickr


IAC by Lauren Manning, on Flickr


IAC building at night, "New York City" by abochevarov, on Flickr


ica building, chelsea nyc by displaced 9525miles, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Natural Resources and Environment Ministry Building, Sport & Youth Ministry Building*
Putrajaya, Malaysia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecheensiong/6417164049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ultraman0069/424843178/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Louis Vuitton Foundation for Creativity, Paris*


Louis Vuitton 3 by joevare, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton 2 by joevare, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton 1 by joevare, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton 5 by joevare, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton 4 by joevare, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Galaxy Soho, Beijing*


Galaxy Soho, Zaha Hadid, Beijing by blafond, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho, Zaha Hadid, Beijing by blafond, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho, Zaha Hadid, Beijing by blafond, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho, Zaha Hadid, Beijing by blafond, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho, Zaha Hadid, Beijing by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Prahan Hotel extension, Melbourne, Australia (2013)

Amazing what some industrial concrete tubes can create...


----------

